# Fashion Careers in Dubai



## AshleyNYC (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, 

I have read the 'read before posting' and also many other job posts. However, I do not see anythin on fashion careers. I am familiar with Dubai's free trade zones and know there is a lot of importing/exporting of garments. 

Currently, I work as a production coordinator in NYC. I have dealt largely with India, Pakistan and China. I am very well versed in garment production, shipping and logistics. Have worked with many big companies includig Wal-mart, PV, Kohls' Jc Penny, Macys and more. 

Anyone who can point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank You, 
Ashley


----------

